# Verweise auf Schemata



## Generic1 (21. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

mir ist nicht ganz klar, wo die URLs von den Namespaces hinverweisen sollen/müssen.
Mir liegt eine XML- Datei vor, bei der das von unten drinnensteht.

Ich habe jetzt die 2 XSD's service und types von unten und versuche jetzt in meiner WSDL die Referenzen der Schemata unten zu ändern, weiß aber nicht genau wie ich das angehen soll. 

Brauch ich da einen laufenden Server, wo ich die *.xsd hingebe und in meiner WSDL verweise ich dann drauf, z.B.: mit 

targetNamespace="http://localhost:8080/newapplication/version3/services/service"

oder wie macht man das bzw. wo kann ich Literatur dazu finden. Bis jetzt hab ich nur Bücher gefunden, die angeben, dass man benötigte Schemata einbeziehen muss, das ich mir klar, aber wenn ich eigene Schemata geschrieben habe, wo muss ich die dann hingeben und wie muss dann die Referenz auf diese eigenen Schemata aussehen, das wären meine Fragen.

Vielen Dank!!
lg


```
targetNamespace="http://company.de/application/version2/services/service"
xmlns:types="http://company.de/application/version2/common/types"
```


----------



## Generic1 (21. Jul 2010)

Hat da niemand eine Idee, wie man das macht oder wo man was findet dazu?
lg


----------



## fastjack (21. Jul 2010)

Du kannst dafür auch XYZ und ABC oder Ernie und Bert eintragen. Die Angaben definieren nur Namensräume innerhalb dieser die XML-Elemente während der Auswertung gehalten werden (durch den Prefix).


----------



## Generic1 (22. Jul 2010)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst dafür auch XYZ und ABC oder Ernie und Bert eintragen. Die Angaben definieren nur Namensräume innerhalb dieser die XML-Elemente während der Auswertung gehalten werden (durch den Prefix).



Ja, das hab ich mir bis jetzt nämlich auch gedacht, aber wenn ich einen Link ändere, dann bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung - und das kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------

